# knitting for the babies of today's young modern mums - booties



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

We all love to knit baby items but they are not always appreciated by the young modern mums of today.
Let's face it , there's nothing worse than going to all the trouble of making a knitted gift for someone that's not going to be worn or made good use of.
I have 3 sons who all grew up in Poole and all of their friends are now getting married and having families
I wish my useless 3 would get a move on!
I quickly noticed at baby showers that the classic knitted matinee coat and matching booties were not being appreciated by anyone other than me.
So I tried to design a few pairs of booties and hats that were slightly different.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

The younger mums to be (and their friends) really seemed to like my designs so I came up with a few more.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

They are gorgeous madmonkey. Of course like you waiting for the family to give me someone to knit for :-(


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

the second pair of ducky bootees are my favourite. I'll call you when I need them :lol:


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Maybe I could make them in my size?


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

I found myself getting invited to more and more baby showers and it took all of my time to keep up with all of the gifts I was required to take.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Beautiful. Don't know how you got your model to sit so still. :lol::lol:


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

The whole situation got so out of hand the girls were getting pregnant just so that I would make them some new design booties!!!!


----------



## Valjean (Jul 21, 2011)

Wow what a great lot of cute knitting love them all, you are very clever.


----------



## Dreamweaver (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nice booties. I have some that are webbed duck feet that always bringa chuckle. FUn to do such little things.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Things got so bad that Poole had an enormous baby boom, they were popping out everywhere!


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Maybe I could make them in my size?


Sorry sweetsue I've already done that. These are mine!!!


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Dreamweaver said:


> Very nice booties. I have some that are webbed duck feet that always bringa chuckle. FUn to do such little things.


Yes I love those. Do you have a picture to share please?


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Something had to be done to stop the baby epidemic!


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Simple! I went back to the traditional designs and I haven't been invited to a baby shower in months!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

oh but they are gorgeous. I would invite you to my baby shower :lol:
In fact I just might have one!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> Things got so bad that Poole had an enormous baby boom, they were popping out everywhere!


Love them all M.M but my favourites are the eyelash white bunnies. Just beautiful.

Where were you when my twin bubbies were born, I would have bought the lot, its too hot here for booties now and come winter they will be too old. Arrrgh.


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> Beautiful. Don't know how you got your model to sit so still. :lol::lol:


I worry about you SS, I really do.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> oh but they are gorgeous. I would invite you to my baby shower :lol:
> In fact I just might have one!


Yes and knowing you it would be coco the clown you gave birth to!


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

NannyMon said:


> madmonkeyknitter said:
> 
> 
> > Things got so bad that Poole had an enormous baby boom, they were popping out everywhere!
> ...


twins!!!!! I just love twins! my families full of them. Luckily enough there are not 2 of me though!


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

NannyMon said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > Beautiful. Don't know how you got your model to sit so still. :lol::lol:
> ...


I'm glad I'm not the only person worried about that head case clown!


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

Lovely designs MM, but I must admit I love your banter more lol


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Maggie-pie said:


> Lovely designs MM, but I must admit I love your banter more lol


I've decided to take that remark as a compliment but I'm not entirely sure it was meant as one.x


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Maggie-pie said:


> Lovely designs MM, but I must admit I love your banter more lol


I'm actually here to practice my new career as a monkey comedian. Original yes! How many others can you name?

I can't actually knit at all, I just use the pics as a comedy crutch so to speak.

I'm even thinking of joining forces with that mad ozzie clown and going out as a double act.

Just can't think of a good name for us right now.


----------



## Maggie-pie (May 18, 2011)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> Maggie-pie said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely designs MM, but I must admit I love your banter more lol
> ...


Ohhh defo a compliment :thumbup: Lol


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

I'm sure the forum could come up with a name for us if we hang around in your tree long enough!



madmonkeyknitter said:


> Maggie-pie said:
> 
> 
> > Lovely designs MM, but I must admit I love your banter more lol
> ...


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Yes but it has to be good enough to cover both continents, I have a feeling we are going to be huge! Actually I am already, the gin and banana diet doesn't seem to be working any more.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Mmm Aussies like mangoes we may have to head for Queensland in the RV. I've been dieting so have lost heaps on my "Thin by Friday" diet. Monkeys probably wouldn't like all those beans though. "burp" excuse me! Doctor told me I should be watching my sugar - sure now my sugar come on already. What's a clown supposed to eat? I love my fruit (just like a monkey) and now he says there is too much sugar in that too!



madmonkeyknitter said:


> Yes but it has to be good enough to cover both continents, I have a feeling we are going to be huge! Actually I am already, the gin and banana diet doesn't seem to be working any more.


----------



## CottonJenn (Aug 31, 2011)

I so want the froggys in my size. LOL
Love all your designs MM.
Hugs, Jenn


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

CottonJenn said:


> I so want the froggys in my size. LOL
> Love all your designs MM.
> Hugs, Jenn


Am thinking about an adult frog hat, they seem to be very popular with you humans. x


----------



## CottonJenn (Aug 31, 2011)

Hat, slippers, pillows, pjs.....
I kind of have a frog fettish. LOL My family thinks I'm toadly nuts.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

CottonJenn said:


> Hat, slippers, pillows, pjs.....
> I kind of have a frog fettish. LOL My family thinks I'm toadly nuts.


I agree with your family. I've had enough trouble on this site with a crazy ozzie clown, the last thing I need now is to be stalked by a freaky frog as well!!!!!


----------



## magicstar (Jun 23, 2011)

Love all these they are fab, cant decide which I like best.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

magicstar said:


> Love all these they are fab, cant decide which I like best.


The rubber duck boots are my favorites!


----------



## magicstar (Jun 23, 2011)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> magicstar said:
> 
> 
> > Love all these they are fab, cant decide which I like best.
> ...


Well if I really had to choose it would be the monkey bootees and the duck hat, maybe I just have a thing for fur  
Although I love the bee bootees aswell.


----------



## Aud36 (Aug 20, 2011)

I have found just the opposite. I have 3 grand-daughters who are all pregnant and have asked me for baby cardies, matinee coats etc. So I decided to knit in the order they are going to deliver. Have 2 baby great grand-daughters and 1 surprise between Oct-Jan. So must push on.


----------



## Brigitte (Apr 23, 2011)

you're too much! You've got to be fun to be around! And your designs are very clever.


----------



## Ellie2438 (Apr 25, 2011)

Beautiful, just wish I had little one to knit for. xx


----------



## trace (Apr 18, 2011)

BRILLIANT, Love them all :-D


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Aud36 said:


> I have found just the opposite. I have 3 grand-daughters who are all pregnant and have asked me for baby cardies, matinee coats etc. So I decided to knit in the order they are going to deliver. Have 2 baby great grand-daughters and 1 surprise between Oct-Jan. So must push on.


Keep up the good work Aud36! Your daughters are so lucky.


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Oh my, those are gorgeous!! Now we know why there was a baby boom, everybody wanted a reason to have some of your fabulous booties. I think my son needs to get a move on, I want to make some of those.


----------



## lavertera (Mar 15, 2011)

Those ducks are really talking to each other!! Love all of your work, a very talented lady. :thumbup: :thumbup: 

Pam


----------



## jaydee (Mar 25, 2011)

Lovely work, and so creative. have you ever thought of publishing a book with your designs? They're really great!


----------



## heleneknits (Jun 10, 2011)

OMG...madmonkeyknitter....THAY ARE ALL ADORABLE!!!!!
Did you make up the patterns for them?
I love the Duck slippers.......
Do you share the patterns?


----------



## heleneknits (Jun 10, 2011)

Thanks Sweetsue, i just went there! It is great. I am buying the duck slipper pattern.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Look forward to seeing your pic when you are finished.
Sue



heleneknits said:


> Thanks Sweetsue, i just went there! It is great. I am buying the duck slipper pattern.


----------



## elsienicholls (Mar 24, 2011)

Your booties and hats are adorable


----------



## Rayona Hobbs (Apr 10, 2011)

Those little duckie booties quack me up! and the hairy hares are great!!!!
You are just too much fun!!! Love it and thanks for the smiles............


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Love your sense of humour too! Think we are all completely quackers!



Rayona Hobbs said:


> Those little duckie booties quack me up! and the hairy hares are great!!!!
> You are just too much fun!!! Love it and thanks for the smiles............


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Would you please share your first 3 patterns with me. They are all aborable. Job well done. Keep going and don't give up. The little ones will love them. Looks so warm and cozy and soft. Thanks for showing.


----------



## heathert (Jul 27, 2011)

I know what you're saying about the home-knits. It's the same with home-dressmaking. The trouble is that some of the stores have the stretch knits cheap enough to not bother about sewing. Before long no-one will know about dressmaking. (like darning!!)


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

So true, that's why we have to keep knitting alive!!!


----------



## errjan46 (May 23, 2011)

Well, hahahha...I sit here laughing, what a charge it is to see so many different designs of bootees, just love theml, you are brilliant


----------



## kyriakoulla (Jul 11, 2011)

Your boottees are beautiful. One of my upsets is that they dont dress babies as babies anymore. I have seen new borns in dungarees with steel buckles and the babies head laying on them. They are not babies long enough just enjoy while it lasts


----------



## ozirish (Jul 3, 2011)

clever and funny too and not to mention sooooooooooooo cute are you madmonkey.....what beaut eyes you have


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

More fans? This is ridiculous.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> More fans? This is ridiculous.


We're hitting the big time baby!

Let's hope that it happens fast before we both get carted back to our respective mental hospitals!

We could still skype each other though! might not look quite so sexy in our padded cells and with those arm restraints on.

Makes knitting hard, I can knit fine with my hands behind my back, just can't see what I'm doing!


----------



## susanstr (Feb 21, 2011)

Love all the booties and hats, can you post the patterns or where to finfd them? thamks, Susan


----------



## molly'smum (Jun 22, 2011)

If you are sharing the patterns I would love them please. I love seeing babies in knitted clothes and dressed as babies rather than mini mums or dads. Even in winter I have seen babies with just bare feet no booties or socks.


----------



## cydneyjo (Aug 5, 2011)

Madmonkey, obviously you're not serious. I've been offering you my brood for two weeks now and you've not taken them )


----------



## biltong (Jun 3, 2011)

They are absolutely gorgeous and you are too funny!


----------



## Edwin1959 (Feb 6, 2011)

I love them all. The traditional pink bow is my favorite. I have to make a baby set and now afraid to make matching hat and booties, Time has change a lot.

Huggs,
Edwin


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Adorable every last bootie


----------



## katminder (Jul 5, 2011)

WOW! How darling! I have a grandgirl on the way and would love the monkey pattern! Her mommy's all into monkeys! And the pink w/bows, just the cutest ever!


----------



## Windbeam (Jul 31, 2011)

How adorable. Very talented knitter!!


----------



## bythesea1207 (Jan 14, 2011)

These hats and booties are priceless! You do fabulous work!! Very, very creative. - Hugs, Pat


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

bythesea1207 said:


> These hats and booties are priceless! You do fabulous work!! Very, very creative. - Hugs, Pat


Hugs too pat. bythesea where?


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

Dear Poole, I am blown away by your designs!!!!How do you have time and energy to accomplish so much???? They are simply wonderful. Have you thought about selling some of your creations? What wonderful gifts they would make. As baby shower gifts they would be the hit of any shower.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

southernyankee said:


> Dear Poole, I am blown away by your designs!!!!How do you have time and energy to accomplish so much???? They are simply wonderful. Have you thought about selling some of your creations? What wonderful gifts they would make. As baby shower gifts they would be the hit of any shower.


I never sleep and knit 24 hours a day.
I could never sell any of this rubbish, I can't even give it away! 
I do make unannounced appearances at local baby showers with the intention of handing over gifts but I always seem to get thrown out before the present giving starts. x


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

You must be lots of fun to around and the life of any party!! I really enjoy your posts to KP.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

southernyankee said:


> You must be lots of fun to around and the life of any party!! I really enjoy your posts to KP.


Not really, I'm a schizophrenic manic depressive. You are just seeing one side of me. x


----------



## mollietink (Jul 2, 2011)

OMG!!! these are just too cute love all of them.


----------



## i knit (Jan 17, 2011)

what can i say but there all adorable, very well done & i love them myself! You keep up the good work they will be loved by many & i bet if the babies could talk they would say, "cool thanks!"


----------



## AllyMu (Jan 31, 2011)

Your booties and hats are adorable. You are so very talented!


----------



## theladyinblue (Mar 23, 2011)

Absolutely precious.


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

When the manic side hits you must really be able to accomplish a great deal!!! I am a very slow knitter and spend way too much time reading and looking at KP and printing out patterns that I would love to make and probably never will. I'm a computer idiot, so don't know how to save patterns in my computer. They would disappear forever into the void. Right now I am knitting Harry Potter scarves for grandkids for Halloween, baby blanket for nephews' wife due Oct. 6th, christening blankets for twin grand daughters for Oct. 15th christening, Xmas stockings (decorated felt) for orphanage, crochet edged fleeces and knitted hats for newborn neo-natal hospital unit and lap robes for Vets at VA nursing home. I am going from one project to the next hoping to finish all by Nov. 1st.


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

so cute


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

southernyankee said:


> When the manic side hits you must really be able to accomplish a great deal!!! I am a very slow knitter and spend way too much time reading and looking at KP and printing out patterns that I would love to make and probably never will. I'm a computer idiot, so don't know how to save patterns in my computer. They would disappear forever into the void. Right now I am knitting Harry Potter scarves for grandkids for Halloween, baby blanket for nephews' wife due Oct. 6th, christening blankets for twin grand daughters for Oct. 15th christening, Xmas stockings (decorated felt) for orphanage, crochet edged fleeces and knitted hats for newborn neo-natal hospital unit and lap robes for Vets at VA nursing home. I am going from one project to the next hoping to finish all by Nov. 1st.


And you think I'm manic????


----------



## southernyankee (Jun 10, 2011)

You said you were manic!!! Sometimes I wish I were so that I could accomplish things more quickly. Instead I just spend hour after hour knitting and accomplish little else. My house could use some serious attention and so could everything else but knitting!! Good chatting with you, off to church now or I'll be late for that!!! Have a good Sunday afternoon in Poole.


----------



## Justine (Feb 25, 2011)

Wow! Those are all so cute. They are all amazing. Did you use a loom on some of them?


----------



## StitchingFool (Jan 31, 2011)

These are fabulous. I'm not sure it is just being young that makes them not appreciate our work. My daughter says thanks, but she only kept the blanket I made. The rest were given away or sold. However, my husband's granddaughter thinks hers are keepsakes.

It must just be the personalities. I'm just glad that others appreciate the gifts. I think the love and work that goes into handmade are worth every bit of my work. 

Sure love your work. I'd love any one of these for my friend's or family's baby dolls. Thanks for sharing :thumbup:


----------



## Cin (Jul 8, 2011)

Those are all just wonderful! I've seen some of them on different pattern sites, but some of them are new to me. You do such a fabulous job on all of your things. It's a joy to open your posted pictures & a great way to start my day!


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

madmonkeyknitter, stop downing yourself. You are very creative and can tell the life of the party. You do excellent work. You are very blessed to be able to create these designs. Ann


----------



## Marie3641 (Mar 15, 2011)

You should have your own business.... those booties/slippers and hats are just adorable... all of them. Marie


----------



## sandra13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Your work is amazing. Hope to one day be able to design something as original as your work. So true about this genertion (not always keen on our older patterns)..If by any chance you are sharing I would love to make a hat and bootie set for my grandkids. If so any one pattern would be appreciated.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

you can see a larger selection on her site: http://www.madmonkeyknits.com/ they are cute as a button. Hope this helps.


----------



## Towanda (Apr 17, 2011)

If these are all your designs, you really need to put them in a book and sell it. I would certainly buy it!


----------



## mishalewandowski (Apr 28, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## ann bar (Jul 11, 2011)

I love these...great work.


----------



## Raybo (Mar 12, 2011)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> Let's face it , there's nothing worse than going to all the trouble of making a knitted gift for someone that's not going to be worn or made good use of.
> 
> WOW Madmonk, anybody who doesn't like those would have to be blind (and stupid) I hope you soon have your own youngsters to make them for.


----------



## sandra13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you LTN will check it out.


----------



## sandra13 (Apr 13, 2011)

Thank you I will certainly check the site out.


----------



## pamgillies1 (Aug 6, 2011)

MM and SS you two have had me laughing out loud. I love all the bots and also wish you would put them in a book. I think I must have upset someone by saying we should have a KP free day as I haven't had 1 today!!! Never mind will be down at Pool looking out for you MM on the beach and SS I am in OZ next year so will be on the lookout for you.


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Wow , where do you find the time.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

catlover said:


> Wow , where do you find the time.


Well, I haven't got my hands (and mouth) full with a baby tiger like yourself!


----------



## kusumbudhwar (Feb 26, 2011)

Very innovative and fun too.


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

Am I by myself or des anyone take their knitting with them where ever they go? I take it to the doctors, dentist, my daughters, playing bingo, waiting for my grandson in the car while he is taking a class and doesn't drive, eating my meals and at bedtie I prop up in bed, listen to TV and knit. Lrt's face I love to knit!!! 

Ann


----------



## tjisgreat (Feb 20, 2011)

Hi there, your work is beautiful, no wonder there is a "Baby boom" in your town.
Do you have any patterns for the wonderful booties and are you willing to share? How hard were they to make? I am an intermediate beginner.
Thanx in advance,


----------



## Maya'sOma (Sep 3, 2011)

Your designs are brilliant....get them published


----------



## rock (Sep 18, 2011)

wow I love your work. Where can I get the patterns


----------



## ghosking (Apr 21, 2011)

lol, madmonkey, good idea  Although if I had a baby today (NO PLEASE NO) lol I would love to have your designs, new or old  I guess it takes the "older mind" to appreciate all the hard work and thoughtfulness that goes into handmade items  GREAT WORK


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

Ellie2438 said:


> Beautiful, just wish I had little one to knit for. xx


Well I don't have a little one to knit for. I am still going to make some and whenever I hear of a baby on the way, I will pass them along. I just want the fun of making them. Don't need a reason.

MadMonkey is amazing.


----------



## HoneyOink (May 29, 2011)

Love love love your work...thanks


----------



## catlover (Mar 20, 2011)

Love your turantula. Do you make up your own pattern? You are fantastic.


----------



## debch (Apr 18, 2011)

They are ALL adorable! You have such talent!!!


----------



## panda13 (Aug 5, 2011)

WOW...!!! What gorgeous bootees and hats..........very clever to design them yourself.........!!!Wished i had babies to knit for too...!!!


----------



## SylviaC (Aug 14, 2011)

I just went through the entire website and you are one amazing lady. I just have to decide now what I want to buy. My son saw the Santa hat and beard and he said 'NO!!!" so I guess I will have to pass on that one. Too many choices I think.

One thing that wasn't there was a hedgehog! That is my passion so if you needed a new idea......


----------



## OLGASHEAFFER (Aug 24, 2011)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> Something had to be done to stop the baby epidemic!


Boy, would I love to get my hands on those bootties and hat patterns. My large family (extended family) love everything I make for them. My granchildren already have a stash of chidren's clothing that their mother is saving for their children. She never gives away any of my hand made items.
Olga from PA


----------



## Bulldog (Mar 25, 2011)

Do you sell the patterns? I just love all of them...baby and adult. What a talented lady you are. God Bless...Betty


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

It must have been that these new parents, well, didn't get much sleep prior to having babies and now you haven't had much sleep making all these adorable items for said babies! So many aaaaahhhhhh and oooohhhhhs. And love the photos of your lovely things on the babies. Those hats are just "the most" and obviously, have a soothing effect since all the babies appear to be sleeping !!! Lucky little ones.


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Goodness me! I hadn't realized that you also designed your lovely projects. Whew! Such talent!!!


----------



## 81brighteyes (Feb 17, 2011)

Poor madmonkeyknitter: Sad to read how depressed you are. LOL Now, get off the booze!!!! LOL


----------



## MegK31 (Feb 4, 2011)

You did a very nice job and if they are not appreciated that would be a shame,


----------



## wlk4fun647 (Apr 17, 2011)

You designs and work are unbelievable!!! I've enjoyed your pictures so much!!! I wish I had the skills you have!!!
You should start a business and SELL them!!! They are all so
cute!!! I would buy for sure!!! Great job!!!


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

madmonkey, these are gorgeour. OMGosh. Would you share the patterns?


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Madmonkeyknitter - all your hats and booties are just adorable. I would never be able to knit anything like that. I have been trying to knit a simple pair of slippers and am having one heck of a time. First one was way to large even for my husband. So the second slipper I changed a little and even though I had to rip and rip and re-do and re-do, I think I finally mastered it! So, trying to knit these little booties would be quite a challenge. I am so frustrated right now with knitting, I may give it up for awhile.


----------



## TabathaJoy (Mar 5, 2011)

Your hats and booties are priceless. I just can't stop looking at them. Keep up the great work.


----------



## Topsy (May 7, 2011)

Love your sense of humor AND your booties and hats!


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Topsy said:


> Love your sense of humor AND your booties and hats!


Thanks.


----------



## Rossi (May 15, 2011)

All I can say is FAB FAB absolutely FAB!


----------



## Serenity McIntyre (Feb 9, 2011)

AWESOME! Do you sell the pattern?


----------



## lawnchairlady50 (Feb 25, 2011)

WOW! WOW! and WOW! So cute and beautiful!


----------



## Serenity McIntyre (Feb 9, 2011)

especially for the big ones. I would love to make the duck ones for "oregon duck" country. we take our sports very seriously out here!


Serenity McIntyre said:


> AWESOME! Do you sell the pattern?


----------



## swtpeapati (May 20, 2011)

Soooo CUTE!!!


----------



## Judy in oz (Jun 19, 2011)

Madmonkeyknitter...How creative, and "happy they are"..put a smile on my face!!!! Thanks for sharing..Judy


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

LTN666 said:


> Am I by myself or des anyone take their knitting with them where ever they go? I take it to the doctors, dentist, my daughters, playing bingo, waiting for my grandson in the car while he is taking a class and doesn't drive, eating my meals and at bedtie I prop up in bed, listen to TV and knit. Lrt's face I love to knit!!!
> 
> Ann


I take mine also, even grocery shopping but hubby insists that I leave it in the car as opposed to knitting as I walk up and down the isles. lol... I tend to forget important items that way. lol :?


----------



## Poledra65 (Jul 6, 2011)

Wynn11 said:


> madmonkey, these are gorgeour. OMGosh. Would you share the patterns?


She has them for sale on her website, it's under her signature.

:lol:


----------



## itsmedaphne (Sep 18, 2011)

beautful ,do you have the patterns?


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

You ARE mad Ms Monkey! But your projects are so wonderful


----------



## mzmom1 (Mar 4, 2011)

these are absolutely, positively the cutest, most whimsical, most creative patterns I have EVER seen, and I'd love to have someone to make them for! Do you sell the patterns or post them? I'd love to put them in my pattern stash for whenever MY son gets busy and gets me a DIL and grandbaby.



madmonkeyknitter said:


> I quickly noticed at baby showers that the classic knitted matinee coat and matching booties were not being appreciated by anyone other than me.
> So I tried to design a few pairs of booties and hats that were slightly different.


----------



## raelkcol (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow! Everything is so pretty.


----------



## annag131 (Mar 4, 2011)

WOW...are those fun or what....i would love to have the patterns and try some of them....


----------



## Wynn11 (Jul 20, 2011)

Poledra65 said:


> Wynn11 said:
> 
> 
> > madmonkey, these are gorgeour. OMGosh. Would you share the patterns?
> ...


Thank you - I'll go looking.


----------



## Teeple (Feb 5, 2011)

They are just precious love them all. Keep up the great work

Mary


----------



## Grammy Toni (Apr 30, 2011)

Too cute! My next grandbaby due in Dec has been being called "Ducky" by her bigger brothers and parents. I have to do a ducky thing for her. I'll look for a pattern - yours are just darling.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

raelkcol said:


> Wow! Everything is so pretty.


And so are you!!!! You remind me of a fairy.


----------



## ozirish (Jul 3, 2011)

you mean there is more to you madmonkey...dear help us lol


----------



## annag131 (Mar 4, 2011)

i went and looked at the website...so cool. I will surely be back there and buying lots of patterns.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

MadMonkey, if you like twins you should move to Worthing. For some reason we produce a higher percentage of twins than anywhere else on earth. I have beautiful identical twin granddaughters.
By the way, is it just me, or does anyone else get annoyed when several people ask if they can have patterns when the answer has already appeared. Why can't they read the whole stream first? Sorry, just me sounding off.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

No you are not the only one to get annoyed. Admin told me to reduce advertising a certain site. Now I have sent Private Messages but they haven't been opened. Does everyone know that you can send and receive Private Messages (PM). It is up the top of the page just under the Search. It actually comes up with number of private messages and if you have provided your email address you would get an advice too. Off my soapbox now.
Cheers
Sue



SaxonLady said:


> MadMonkey, if you like twins you should move to Worthing. For some reason we produce a higher percentage of twins than anywhere else on earth. I have beautiful identical twin granddaughters.
> By the way, is it just me, or does anyone else get annoyed when several people ask if they can have patterns when the answer has already appeared. Why can't they read the whole stream first? Sorry, just me sounding off.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> No you are not the only one to get annoyed. Admin told me to reduce advertising a certain site. Now I have sent Private Messages but they haven't been opened. Does everyone know that you can send and receive Private Messages (PM). It is up the top of the page just under the Search. It actually comes up with number of private messages and if you have provided your email address you would get an advice too. Off my soapbox now.
> Cheers
> Sue
> 
> ...


OOOOOHHHHHH! get you! Get out the wrong side of the big top this morning did you????


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

sorry MadMonkey. I've sobered up your 'fun'run' which has to be against my religion. Not enough fun in the world (except on KP)


----------



## LTN666 (Jun 10, 2011)

SaxonLady,
Some people don't read our site everyday. They may have 10 or 12 and just glance thru them. All of a sudden they see something they like and BRAVO!! they don't go back they leap forward. That's just life. I don't get annoyed just produce the answer again. KEEP COOL LOL 
Ann Maree


----------



## Aurri (Jul 1, 2011)

Do you have patterns for these booties and hats????? They're ALL so awesome ... I love the monkey, the duck, the pink shoe/hat set, the ... OH fish ... I love them ALL!!!!! YOU are one talented lady ........ PM me if it's possible to get patterns. I have one newborn coming in December ... a boy baby ... decisions, decisions, decisions!!!!!!! TY and God Bless


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

cydneyjo said:


> Madmonkey, obviously you're not serious. I've been offering you my brood for two weeks now and you've not taken them )


Me serious??? Now that's funny!!!!


----------



## Erma (Feb 18, 2011)

Sweetsue: thank you for the PM information. I had never noticed that - old age, I guess.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

There is just so much on this site. The Buddy List is where you can add all your friends (or just people you want to follow like madmonkey). To the right of their name in the Buddy List you select Topics and you will be able to follow their threads.
My Pages is where you can copy and paste patterns and keep them. Have a look around...you will love it!



Erma said:


> Sweetsue: thank you for the PM information. I had never noticed that - old age, I guess.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

Hey sweetsue are you suggesting I have no buddies?????

Its now a buddy and madmonkey list is it?

Well let me tell you I've made too numerous to mention friends since I joined 10 days ago.
There's you..... and petal..... ok its just you!


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

No, you are getting new fans every day. Just look under your topics and see how many hits your pages are getting. You are going to be famous madmonkey! We will be able to retire soon and hit the road in our RV. :lol: :lol:



madmonkeyknitter said:


> Hey sweetsue are you suggesting I have no buddies?????
> 
> Its now a buddy and madmonkey list is it?
> 
> ...


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

I've got no time to mess about seeing how many hits I got!
I have serious knitting to do!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> Hey sweetsue are you suggesting I have no buddies?????
> 
> Its now a buddy and madmonkey list is it?
> 
> ...


and me?


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

How could I possibly forget my dear friend saxonlady from just down the road? Quite easily actually. can you speak Australian by any chance?????


----------



## butterweed (Aug 5, 2011)

Too cute! Your are something. Love the monkeys & bunnies

Robin in MA


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

great to hear from you butterweed. xxxx


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I spent three and a half weeks in Aussieland a couple of years ago, but I speak fairly pure modern English. I'mupset that I'm so easy to forget


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> I spent three and a half weeks in Aussieland a couple of years ago, but I speak fairly pure modern English. I'mupset that I'm so easy to forget


Only joking, I'm watching you right now via google earth. There you are in Worthing, nice house! xxx


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

saxonlady what is that uniform you are wearing in your avatar. is it the cubs or boy scouts by any chance?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

it's a little fisherman's terrace house, with a small add-on. But it's home.
It feels spooky that you can see the house, but at least it's not live!


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> it's a little fisherman's terrace house, with a small add-on. But it's home.
> It feels spooky that you can see the house, but at least it's not live!


You probably won't believe this but if you google my house it shows me in the garden, knitting on my sunbed, wearing my gorilla suit. I would never have bothered looking but my sons saw it and then kept blowing the image up bigger and bigger!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

and a lovely tan you have too!

The uniform is that of a Royal British Legion Standard Bearer, the wearer is my son, and the gentleman he's talking with is a Rear Admiral.

High time I changed my Avatar.


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

so here's a worse picture. Me (the suit is shrinking, honest) and a General. Actually Lieutenant Simon Mayall, currently in charge of the Army in the Middle East. God help him.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> and a lovely tan you have too!
> 
> The uniform is that of a Royal British Legion Standard Bearer, the wearer is my son, and the gentleman he's talking with is a Rear Admiral.
> 
> High time I changed my Avatar.


Oh what a handsome couple. Is that Mr Saxonlady with you?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

you'd love to knit Mr SaxonLady. He has shoulder length hair and a long white beard. Looks a bit like a chubbier Bin Laden, or Fagan.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> you'd love to knit Mr SaxonLady. He has shoulder length hair and a long white beard. Looks a bit like a chubbier Bin Laden, or Fagan.


Sounds more like santa!


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

that's him! where did you get his picture?


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> that's him! where did you get his picture?


just held my camera at your window! i'm right outside now.


----------



## Miss Pam (Jun 14, 2011)

Those are adorable!


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

sweetsue said:


> oh but they are gorgeous. I would invite you to my baby shower :lol:
> In fact I just might have one!


Hey! sweetsue, I think I too will be holding a baby shower very soon.


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Madmonkey is more likely to go to yours then mine. After all you are in the same country.



Cheshire Cat said:


> sweetsue said:
> 
> 
> > oh but they are gorgeous. I would invite you to my baby shower :lol:
> ...


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

And you would think with all those little critters we had together, I would have had half a dozen baby showers!!!
:lol::lol:


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

Just when I stop for a breather.......you surprise us with more of your superb talent.


----------



## Cheshire Cat (Aug 12, 2011)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> southernyankee said:
> 
> 
> > When the manic side hits you must really be able to accomplish a great deal!!! I am a very slow knitter and spend way too much time reading and looking at KP and printing out patterns that I would love to make and probably never will. I'm a computer idiot, so don't know how to save patterns in my computer. They would disappear forever into the void. Right now I am knitting Harry Potter scarves for grandkids for Halloween, baby blanket for nephews' wife due Oct. 6th, christening blankets for twin grand daughters for Oct. 15th christening, Xmas stockings (decorated felt) for orphanage, crochet edged fleeces and knitted hats for newborn neo-natal hospital unit and lap robes for Vets at VA nursing home. I am going from one project to the next hoping to finish all by Nov. 1st.
> ...


ha!ha!ha!ha!ha!ha!ha!ha!ha!ha!ha!ha!ha!ha!ha!ha!ha!ha!ha!ha!


----------



## bythesea1207 (Jan 14, 2011)

Right now, Fredericksburg, VA, but I was born and raised on Long Island, NY right by the sea!!

Love the pattern!


----------



## bythesea1207 (Jan 14, 2011)

I'll keep him in my prayers...and I think you are wonderful!


----------



## Mimihugs (Feb 22, 2011)

They are all beautiful. You are so talented! Did you make up all these patterns? Are you willing to share them?


----------



## sweetsue (Aug 12, 2011)

Check her site Mimihugs. The site address is in madmonkey's signature block.
Cheers Sue x


Mimihugs said:


> They are all beautiful. You are so talented! Did you make up all these patterns? Are you willing to share them?


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> SaxonLady said:
> 
> 
> > that's him! where did you get his picture?
> ...


you mean you're a Traffic Warden?


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

SaxonLady said:


> madmonkeyknitter said:
> 
> 
> > SaxonLady said:
> ...


Gotta earn a living somehow. I'm not very popular with my new job though. I think the uniform doesn't suit me coz it clashes with my fur. x


----------



## SaxonLady (Jun 9, 2011)

I don't know too many popular Terrific Wardens, so you're in good company. That'll teach you to ape around.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

Those are so creative! Who wouldn't love those?! Adorable.


----------



## madmonkeyknitter (Sep 11, 2011)

kimmyz said:


> Those are so creative! Who wouldn't love those?! Adorable.


Thank you so much kimmyz. Do you like FISH?


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

madmonkeyknitter said:


> kimmyz said:
> 
> 
> > Those are so creative! Who wouldn't love those?! Adorable.
> ...


Yes, and I like them even more when they're alive.


----------

